# Bearded dragon claws



## ugenemcbean (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, My dragon is about 7 months and is doing fine but he's claws seem to be getting long.
I was wondering if other owners have the same problems and what to do about it.
I dont want to clip them my selfs if there is a way for him to wear them down himp self. Also do i need to take him to the vets to have them clipped?

Many thanks 
Mark Hugill 07766676163


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you put something rough in the viv, rocks / sandstone slabs etc then it'll wear it's claws down on that.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Putting rocks in will help wear them down but it takes a long time unless your beardie is very active and scampers about his/ her viv a lot. 
I personally clip them at the beginning of each month. Beardies has a white coloured part of their claw which carries the nerves. If this reaches the tip of the black part of the claw, your beardies nails are nice and trim. However, if the whitish part does not meet the tip and the black part of the nail is longer this is how you know they need trimming. 
I clip off the black part of the nail to just underneath where the white part ends on the black part of the nail. This is painless as I don't clip any of the white area which has the nerves in. Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

I take mine to pet shop when she starts to scratch as i'm too wussy to do it myself although maybe i should learn!


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

I got some Sand stone Boulders from *B&Q* and they worked wonders at keeping nails short, Look natural and are great basking rocks too:2thumb:


----------

